# Hardware Issue with new computer



## Blution (Sep 6, 2016)

Hello everyone!

I built a new low budget computer recently, but now I get bluescreens frequently. I dont want to waste money unnessecarly that’s why I am asking you to help me find out which part of the computer I should be switching or what bios settings are wrong. 

System:
Case: Corsair 100R Silent Edition (Midi Tower, Schwarz)
CPU: AMD Athlon X4 860K (FM2+, 3.70GHz, Unlocked)
CPU-Fan: Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo (13.60cm)
RAM: Mushkin Copperhead 3x2GB, DDR3-1600, [email protected]
Mobo: ASUS A88X-PLUS (FM2+, AMD A88X, ATX)
SSD: Sandisk Ultra II (240GB)
Graphic card: Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon HD 5770, 1GB GDDR5
Power Supply: Corsair VS550 (550W)

Erros according to bluescreenviewer:









HWinfo:









I really appreciate your help!
Blution


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Please read *all* of the following instructions found here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ons-windows-8-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html

After reading *all* of the instructions found above post the required logs in a new thread: BSOD, App Crashes And Hangs

Please note that the BSOD team is very busy and will get to you in due time. If you do not get a reply within 72 hours then you may bump the post.

*Do not post any logs here!*


----------



## Blution (Sep 6, 2016)

Okay, thank you. I did what you told me.


----------

